# Das Gerät kann nicht verwendet werden. Code 10.



## TheGamerzZ (15. Juni 2012)

*Das Gerät kann nicht verwendet werden. Code 10.*

Hallo,
ich musste mein Win7 neu drauf machen, musste auch Realtek Lan Controller Driver neu installieren, doch irgendwie geht das nicht oO Da steht "Das Gerät kann nicht verwendet werden. Code 10." und wenn ich auf Problembehabdlung gehe komme das "Beim Adapter Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller sind Treiber oder Hardwarebwzogene Probleme aufgetreten." 
Das war's, was soll ich tun?? Hab schon Reparieren versucht und auch normal Deinstallieren und wieder Installieren, brachte nichts :'(


----------



## Abufaso (16. Juni 2012)

Welches gerät kann nicht verwendet werden? Und warum musstest du alles neu installieren?


----------



## TheGamerzZ (16. Juni 2012)

Den Driver für LAN von Realtek, weil ich neue SSD bekommen hab.


----------



## Abufaso (16. Juni 2012)

Soll heißen seit du deine SSD hast ist dein wird dein LAN Anschluss nicht mehr erkannt?


----------



## TheGamerzZ (16. Juni 2012)

jo, Win7 installiert und Treiber von Realtek für LAN installiert und geht nicht. Jetzt steht da "Das Gerät kann nicht gestartet werden. Code10."


----------



## Abufaso (16. Juni 2012)

Hast du den aktuellen Treiber oder denselben wie davor? Auch die richtige 64 bzw. 32 Bit Version?


----------



## TheGamerzZ (16. Juni 2012)

ja, hab alles genau wie zuvor


----------



## Cuddleman (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Das Gerät kann nicht verwendet werden. Code 10.*

Ist den der Onboard-Lan Anschluß im Bios aktiviert?

Probier noch einmal die Neuinstallation von W7, aber ohne den Lan-Treiber von Realtek. 
W7 müßte den automatisch erkennen und auch gleich funktionieren. 
Wenn nicht, die MB-Treiber-CD/DVD einlegen, PC-Neustart und automatisch suchen lassen, wenn es den Treiber fürs Lan anfordert. (gilt für den Onboard-Lan-Anschluß)

Ohne W7-Neuinstallation. Den alten bis jetzt verwendeten Lan-Treiber sorgfälltig deinstallieren (hilfreich mit CCleaner, einmal unter Anwendungen und danach in der Registry), so dann den neusten Lan-Treiber, in einem eigenen Ordner (z.B. "Realtek") sauber hinein entpacken (läßt sich dadurch besser finden, wenn man selbst danach suchen muß).
Dann weiter wie im letzten Satz, aus dem oberen Abschnitt, ab dem Neustart!
(gilt für Onboard und PCI/PCI_E-Lan)


----------



## TheGamerzZ (16. Juni 2012)

hab den aktiviert, ne Windows erkennt den nicht  musste immer erst Treiber rauf machen bevor es ging. Ich hab noch so ein Intel Gigabit Lan, soll ich den aktivieren und den Realtek deaktivieren?? Vllt geht's ja über den Anschluss. Was kann den der Intel Lan besser als der Realtek Lan?? Oder ist der gar schlechter oder nicht zu empfehlen??


----------



## Abufaso (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Das Gerät kann nicht verwendet werden. Code 10.*

Hast du auf deinem Mobo zwei LAN Anschlüsse? 
Aber aktivier den mal und schau ob Windows den erkennt, wenn ja installiert er die Treiber meist von alleine bzw. fragt danach.


----------



## TheGamerzZ (16. Juni 2012)

jo hab zwei, von Realtek und Intel


----------



## Abufaso (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Das Gerät kann nicht verwendet werden. Code 10.*

Aktivier mal den von Intel und schau was passiert.


----------



## Cuddleman (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Das Gerät kann nicht verwendet werden. Code 10.*

Auf welchem Mainboard sitzt den der Realtek-Lan? 

Hier stehen auch einige Möglichkeiten zu Lösung deines Problems:
Description of Code 10-related errors that Device Manager generates in Windows-based computers
Erklärung der in Microsoft Windows XP Professional vom Geräte-Manager erzeugten Fehlercodes

Die Einblendung könnte hier auch hilfreich sein.

Die Idee mit dem abschalten der Onboard-Lan-Hardware und dem Einsatz einer separaten Lan-Karte ist schon gut. Wird zu 90% auch funktionieren (genauso mit Onboard-Sound).

Hatte schon mehrfach MB's die ähnliche Probleme hatten, aber immer im Zusammenhang mit Atheroschip. Die neueren MB's haben mittlerweile keine Probleme, zumindest bei der Installation unter W7.


----------



## TheGamerzZ (17. Juni 2012)

Also muss ich mir jetzt ne Lan-Karte kaufen?? Hab darkeinen PCIe Slot mehr frei -.-'


----------



## Abufaso (17. Juni 2012)

Was hast du denn für ein Board?


----------



## TheGamerzZ (17. Juni 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du denn für ein Board?



Asus P8P67 Deluxe
GTX 580 SLI
Asus Xonar DX

Da bleibt kein PCIe mehr frei : /


----------



## TheGamerzZ (17. Juni 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du denn für ein Board?



Asus P8P67 Deluxe
GTX 580 SLI
Asus Xonar DX 

Da bleibt nichts mehr frei : /


----------



## Abufaso (17. Juni 2012)

Evtl ein WLAN USB Stick? Setzt halt eine WLAN Verbindung voraus. Belegt aber dafür nur einen USB Port.


----------



## TheGamerzZ (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Das Gerät kann nicht verwendet werden. Code 10.*

Ich würde aber Lan ehr bevorzugen : / ich schau mal ob der Intel Lan Port geht. Ist der besser oder schlechter??


----------



## TheGamerzZ (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Das Gerät kann nicht verwendet werden. Code 10.*

Hab grad eine ältere Version des Treibers installiert, da geht alles wunderbar, aber mit der neusten nicht oO


----------



## Abufaso (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Das Gerät kann nicht verwendet werden. Code 10.*

Die neuesten sind halt oft nicht die ausgereifsten


----------

